# Lone Star Rally this weekend??????????



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Who all is going? Which days? Should be an awesome event! Guy


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ill be there. 

Thursday for sure..Friday Maybe, Saturday as well


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

awesome event for who? those visiting or those who make the island their home?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i live here and would rather them come and spend money than beach party come and trash the place


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

what benefit do the citizens of the island recieve from the rally? other than hotels,bars and resturants and some retail shops. city makes lots of money on this but our taxes rise every year. beach party is a dead issue.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanx for the heads up!

i will be very far away from the crowds and loving it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont see it as being a bad thing. We go, and never stay past dark. Way too many crazies on the roads at that time. Capt David, your taxes go up because of the rally? I could unerstand why you dont like it with the loud bikes and roudy crowds but the rally draws allot of money to the island and it needs it.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

chern, read the post. stated city makes $$$$ on the rally. though every year taxes rise on the island. where does the money go?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I dont see it as being a bad thing. We go, and never stay past dark. Way too many crazies on the roads at that time. Capt David, your taxes go up because of the rally? I could unerstand why you dont like it with the loud bikes and roudy crowds but the rally draws allot of money to the island and it needs it.


be careful if this hasnt been resolved too, http://galvestondailynews.com/story/269186

GALVESTON - Just short of three years after the new, $135 million Galveston Causeway opened, nighttime drivers are wondering why about half the two-mile span is dark.

The problem probably is simple, but the solution less so, city officials said.

City officials are fairly sure the 40 or so dead causeway lights just need new bulbs, spokeswoman Alcia Cahill said.

Replacing the 450-watt bulbs is not a simple matter, however, she said.

First, the city lacks the equipment needed to reach the bulbs and will have to rent it, Cahill said.

Second, the bulbs are expensive, about $450 each. If the cost of the project is more than $15,000, it will need to be approved by the city council, Cahill said.

Further complicating the issue is a section of dead lights on both sides of Broadway between 59th Street and the causeway, she said.

City workers suspect electrical components more complicated and expensive than bulbs have failed and caused those lights to be out, she said.

So the city first wants to determine what's wrong with the 59th Street lights, get a price for that project and the causeway lights, get the projects approved by the council, rent the equipment and do both jobs at once, she said.

When that might happen is unknown, she said.

City workers have been tied up preparing for the Lone Star Rally, an annul event that draws thousands of motorcyclists to the island, and helping the Texas Department of Transportation with a fiber-optics project on Broadway, she said.

When that project is done, the city will be able to synchronize the traffic-control lights along Broadway.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

40 bulbs burn out at the same time @ 450.00 each to replace? haa


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish we were going but since it is opening weekend of hunting season we will be up at the ranch. I wish that it was not the same weekend because Rex and I love going to the Lone Star rally. We went the year before last and we had a blast!

Have fun and be safe!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

capt. david said:


> chern, read the post. stated city makes $$$$ on the rally. though every year taxes rise on the island. where does the money go?


I read it, just the way it was written i interpreted it differrent. Like i said i do understand the concerns.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's what makes Galveston so special. A warm welcome by the locals and no lights on the major streets.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have not had a bike in years. But, I would be there Saturday night if I did. Buckcherry is playing and they are great live.

Have fun and be safe!!!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

not really venting at the rally being here, just galvestons city govt sucks and doesn't care about the people trying to make the island their home.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Opening day of rifle deer season. I know where I'll be and it dang sure ain't Galveston!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can see it already. The front page of the paper will be reporting how a biker got hurt or even killed and wasn't wearing a helmet. They won't report the blue hair that pulled out in front of him or the dirt club member that cut him off. The editorial section will be full of locals complaining about the noise and the traffic. There will be 10 LEO's set up on the freeway between League City and 61rst street. All that because 250,000 people that have a median income of $70K, riding 25K bikes want to come to town to spend money.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, pretty much sums it up Mont. People is funny critters.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

so mont all these bikers riding here hanging out on the strand aren't drinking? then back on their bikes to ride wherever they are staying. not all that come here are saints. hope nothing happens to anyone but every year it does.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> not all that come here are saints


Not all that live there are either. To be honest with you, Galveston could fall off the end of the world and it wouldn't matter to me. I haven't been to the rally since before Ike and don't plan to be there this year either. If it wasn't for the ramp at GYB, I would probably never set foot in the place again.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Not all that live there are either. To be honest with you, Galveston could fall off the end of the world and it wouldn't matter to me. I haven't been to the rally since before Ike and don't plan to be there this year either. If it wasn't for the ramp at GYB, I would probably never set foot in the place again.


 one of these days, lol


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We rented a big 4/3.5 beach house in Sunny Beach with four other couples that's right on the water. All of us are more or less "locals" but one. Our house will represent Brazoria, Jones Creek, Lake Jackson, Texas City and the one "distant" couple riding in from Austin. We'll be there Fri and Sat -- but probably riding over Thurs night just for fun.

I can't believe as much as we ride the Island I've never noticed the lights out on the causeway or Broadway. Oh well, guess if I was riding instead of enjoying the music and the ride, I'd have noticed.  During LSR we mainly stick to the Strand, seawall, Woody's and our own digs. 

Capt David, if not for events like LSR can you imagine what your taxes would be. The rally pumps a lot of dollars into Galveston ... and 1.5% of the sales taxes collected go to the city. (.5% goes to Galv. Co. with Texas getting the rest) So it does help the citizens and not just the business owners.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

lmao! will agree with you on that mont. gf truck was broken into here in jb the other night. the island has its problems, worse since ike imo.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't give a monkey fart if the rally comes to Galveston or not. It's just another pain in the ***** for us. Let Fertittaville (Kemah) have them.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Seems they have a contract for 3 more years of this. 

I have some friends who live on the island and run a few small shops. They close up and head to Houston during that 'fiasco' as he called it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

100 FATHOMS said:


> Don't give a monkey fart if the rally comes to Galveston or not. It's just another pain in the ***** for us. Let Fertittaville (Kemah) have them.


Fertittaville is coming your way too isnt it? The flagship is gonna be the new jersy shore.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Fertittaville is coming your way too isnt it? The flagship is gonna be the new jersy shore.


It destroyed Kemah now they are gunning to destroy Galveston too. I hate Kemah Boardwalk with a passion.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

spirit said:


> It destroyed Kemah now they are gunning to destroy Galveston too. I hate Kemah Boardwalk with a passion.


yea, Kemah has really taken a lot of steps backwards since they closed down Perk's Ice house and the Barbary Coast and put the harbor in. I am not sure what they were thinkin'. For what it's worth, I like having the Boardwalk here in my backyard.

Tillman's money might be just what Galveston needs. With all that public housing they are proposing down there, the maids and busboys are going to need somewhere to live.  Who knows, they might even be able to fix the traffic signals with it too.

The Lone Star Rally only has one real drawback to it: the current location. The year I had the best time was when they had part of it at the blimp base. There were bands, plenty of room to spread out, and good riding all around there. That's the big problem with having it on the Strand. It's not like you can spend the night there and riding it sucks with the tracks you have to dodge.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mont said:


> .... The year I had the best time was when they had part of it at the blimp base. There were bands, plenty of room to spread out, and good riding all around there.....


That was also our favorite year. I was disappointed they didn't have it there again. We planned to RV there then it was gone.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

capt. david said:


> not really venting at the rally being here, just galvestons city govt sucks and doesn't care about the people trying to make the island their home.


Thanks for the thread hijack Captain Dave. Why not start your own thread if you want to complain about government? This thread was started to see if some like minded 2coolers who ride wanted to get together at a perfectly legal gathering at an event that MANY of us enjoy. If you want to start your own thread I promise not to hijack it.:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

LMAO - Galveston citizens complaining about taxes going up, and complaining about a huge event that will pump money into the economy at the same time. That's why Galveston stays a dump.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

capt. david said:


> so mont all these bikers riding here hanging out on the strand aren't drinking? then back on their bikes to ride wherever they are staying. not all that come here are saints. hope nothing happens to anyone but every year it does.


Drinking? No more drinking goes on here than at Marti Gras, County Fairs, Ren Fest, ect. Where do all those people go when they leave??
Maybe I am missing your point but I sense a "I don't like biker" attitude and you seem to toss us all into the same pile.

I will be there all weekend, I have a hotel and I don't drink and ride anyway. 
I do not think we would all be here going back and forth if the "Rally" was about boats or anything other than "Bikes".

If I am going to be labeled "Trash" because I ride a bike, what is your address so I can act the part and **** on your flower beds?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I avoid Galvetraz whenever possible...Jus Sayin. hwell:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mad Mike said:


> LMAO - Galveston citizens complaining about taxes going up, and complaining about a huge event that will pump money into the economy at the same time. That's why Galveston stays a dump.


Its not a "dump". Its quaint, eclectic and charming. I love Galveston!!

(I don't understand the negativity toward the rally though. Seems like biting the hand that feed you.)


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

40,000 people living here a few wont be happy about anything,lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> I have some friends who live on the island and run a few small shops. They close up and head to Houston during that 'fiasco' as he called it.


A wise business owner would take advantage of the situation and make $$ off of it. Just sayin...


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm Biker Born, Biker Bred and when I die I'll be Biker Dead! I'm "Biker Trash" and proud of it. I'll be there all weekend too. I believe David is just jealous.waaaahhhhhwaaaaahhhhwaaaaahhhh


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I think it's great for Galveston. I remember last year being at my mom's (she lives in Texas City about a mile from the Gulf Freeway) and all night long was a steady hum of bikes on the freeway! Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's to you Capn Crunch!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well back on topic. Ill be there for sure. Not sure how to notice anyone but ill be there.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

We'll be riding in Saturday morning, about 5 or 6 of us (me and a few of the guys I work with).
This is my first time to Lone Star, although Ive been riding for the last 15 years.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I might go on Friday during the day, I'll be wearing a long sleeved Makers Mark t -shirt, in black of course. rs


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Oh, you'll be the guy in the black shirt? :slimer:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Oh, you'll be the guy in the black shirt? :slimer:


maybe this one ,lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

roundman said:


> maybe this one ,lol


Rusty, if you go in that getup, watch out for dudes on pink Harleys.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Well back on topic. Ill be there for sure. Not sure how to notice anyone but ill be there.


Well, maybe pic's of bike might help?
This may not be the bike of choice for most but here is what I will be riding. Can't miss me as I doubt you will see very many goldwings this color with this seat.
Post em up Boys, be nice to meet a few 2coolers down there!


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

1) what I'll be ridin'

2) What I'll be wearin'

I hope to meet some o' you fine folks down there.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's a few to help identify us ...

Our bike (with our best friends)










The next three were taken at LSR last year .....

With our boys










With our good friends .. the couple on the right won't be there. They lost their house, Harley and basically everything else in the Bastrop fire.










With friends


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ill post up when i get home tonight..


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone staying @ Moody Gardens Hotel? That is where we are staying if we see that much of it.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's ours.
2nd pic- my wife on left
3rd pic- friends we go to the rally with & my wife on the left
2nd & 3rd pics taken at LSR 09


----------



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

*Just a little FYI:*

The moto cops have been sitting on both sides of the bridge since last friday. So watch your speed coming over the causeway this week, unless you want to provide more revenue to the city and county......


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

all right people sorry for the hijack, hey hooked, don't we have a biker forum for this......


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Lone Star Rally isn't just for bikers so why should it be in the biker forum? A lot of the people I know that are going - and renting beach houses and spending their money on the Island - don't ride. Its targeted to bikers but there is a ton of stuff to enjoy for everyone. Not only is there entertainment, exhibits and food - you can buy clothes and jewelry at the rallies that you can hardly find other places and a lot of the vendors have cool stuff! Haven't you been to it, Capt. David?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> all right people sorry for the hijack, hey hooked, don't we have a biker forum for this......


You could always just quit clicking on it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> You could always just quit clicking on it.


or go fishin :bluefish: :slimer:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

capt. david said:


> all right people sorry for the hijack, hey hooked, don't we have a biker forum for this......


Yes we do.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Spirit is correct i have renters in my house in Crystal Beach. They no longer have bikes they just like the rally. They are driving down from Longview for the weekend. ronnie


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

spirit said:


> Lone Star Rally isn't just for bikers so why should it be in the biker forum? A lot of the people I know that are going - and renting beach houses and spending their money on the Island - don't ride. Its targeted to bikers but there is a ton of stuff to enjoy for everyone. Not only is there entertainment, exhibits and food - you can buy clothes and jewelry at the rallies that you can hardly find other places and a lot of the vendors have cool stuff! Haven't you been to it, Capt. David?


and see some bobbies


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been to all the LSR's and haven't seen any boobs yet. The LSR isn't that kind of rally. It's a family oriented rally. I know a lot of people who aren't bikers that go and take their kids.


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

I will be there Friday nite and Saturday...Spirit, hope to meet you and your hubby...your best friends have been friends of mine for years.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

webfisher3 said:


> I will be there Friday nite and Saturday...Spirit, hope to meet you and your hubby...your best friends have been friends of mine for years.


Oh I'm sure you do. I swear, it doesn't matter where we go -- from Galveston to Austin to Ft. Worth .... we run into people they know. Even driving down the road - we have people pulling up beside us honking the horn. About the time I get po'd because the idiot's honking, I realize they are waving at B&E. Me? I can walk around in the town I live in for weeks at a time and never see a soul I know.

Not them! lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

garybryan said:


> I've been to all the LSR's and haven't seen any boobs yet. The LSR isn't that kind of rally. It's a family oriented rally. I know a lot of people who aren't bikers that go and take their kids.


dude, not sure what rock you just come from under, but your out of your mind to think that. mont would ban me if i posted pics i've taken down on the strand on a sat night of LSR! really?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:really?? now im lostangelsmangelsmangelsm


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks mont,LMAO!!!! boobies, is that right?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

garybryan said:


> I've been to all the LSR's and haven't seen any boobs yet. The LSR isn't that kind of rally. It's a family oriented rally. I know a lot of people who aren't bikers that go and take their kids.


The first two years, neither did I. So we took our sons 20 & 14. And my youngest was up against the bikes a little ways down from me. There was a major traffic clog and this bike with a girl that looked like a centerfold model on the back stopped dead nut in front of my son. She stood up on the pegs and I thought "surely not" ... but surely so. And I've seen it a time or two since then. So its not an absolutely not thing.

Not trying to contradict you - but I have seen it some. Just very, very, very little ... because its _not_ that type of a rally.  And I've NEVER seen it in the daytime!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

He must leave early. The statement "freaks come out at night" is true. Every year we have been boobs have been displayed. Im with red, if i posted pics of all the ta tas id be banned.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

spirit said:


> The first two years we didn't, neither did I. So we took our sons 20 & 14. And my youngest was up against the bikes a little ways down from me. There was a major traffic clog and this bike with a girl that looked a centerfold model on the back stopped dead nut in front of my son. She stood up on the pegs and I thought "surely not" ... but surely so. And I've seen it a time or two since then. So its not an absolutely not thing.
> 
> Not trying to contradict you - but I have seen it some. Just very, very, very little ... because its _not_ that type of a rally.  And NEVER in the daytime!


i agree with you, but man, i got some pics that would blow some girls parents minds if they know their lil girl was doing that. the LSR is laid back,family type deal. i have to deal with 135 units rented by the bikers/riders and have never had a problem one on my property.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

iridered2003 said:


> thanks mont,LMAO!!!! boobies, is that right?


I was wondering why you wanted to see a crotchety old man that drives slow in the fast lane and complains when you don't vote for him


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mont said:


> I was wondering why you wanted to see a crotchety old man that drives slow in the fast lane and complains when you don't vote for him


i'll pass on that,on his right side:work:


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess I just haven't been in the right place at the right time. I'm sure there are some here too but not like ROT. Maybe I'll get lucky this year. Only missed 1 year [2004] and was because an 18 wheeler took me out on the way there.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

garybryan said:


> I guess I just haven't been in the right place at the right time. I'm sure there are some here too but not like ROT. Maybe I'll get lucky this year. Only missed 1 year [2004] and was because an 18 wheeler took me out on the way there.


Glad you're here to tell about it -- and attend more rallies.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Lots of bikes on the island, be glad when I get to Harper.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Well get off in the morning mite try to go there thursday for a bit im not a big crowd person


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

garybryan said:


> I guess I just haven't been in the right place at the right time. I'm sure there are some here too but not like ROT. Maybe I'll get lucky this year. Only missed 1 year [2004] and was because an 18 wheeler took me out on the way there.


Call me Gary Bryan, I have to be out of Galveston before sundown on Friday, but I will show you some boobie.  rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> Rusty, if you go in that getup, watch out for dudes on pink Harleys.


No way, I plan on representing with a couple of dead dogs stretched across a Raleigh 10 speed, aint worried bout no pink harley. sad3sm rs


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I haven't heard any of the locals down here bad mouthing the rally. Several of them are having parties and looking forward to it. Of course they have a lot of parties here for just about any reason.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

I was born and raised here and am proud of it! I also ride a harley and look foward to the rally.People come to enjoy the biggest rally in the country behind Sturgis. When they get here they are friendly and don't trash the place like other events. Most locals welcome the event and the ones that don't leave. So respect the event for what it is or don't come Galveston locals could care less on what the "mainlanders" think! And as far as the drinkin and riding how many boaters drink and boat? 
Just 2 sense from a BOI Biker!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you sure bout that 2nd biggest in the country thing? You ever been to Daytona Bike Week?


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Daytona drew 350,000 in 2010.Lone Star Rally drew 400,000 riders in 3 days and the only reason it hasn't passed Sturgis is a 10 day event and the event area is 10x the size.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ARICHI said:


> Daytona drew 350,000 in 2010.Lone Star Rally drew 400,000 riders in 3 days and the only reason it hasn't passed Sturgis is a 10 day event and the event area is 10x the size.


thats alot of BOOBIES right there. cant wait till the sun goes down sat night on the strand


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

all I can say is all of yall be on the look out there is some serious issues involving two 1% Mc gangs I cannot go into detail but its a good possibility the $$$$ could hit the fan this weekend.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> all I can say is all of yall be on the look out there is some serious issues involving two 1% Mc gangs I cannot go into detail but its a good possibility the $$$$ could hit the fan this weekend.




i will leave the harley at the house and take the crotch rocket......wont be able to catch me on that


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

donkeyman said:


> all I can say is all of yall be on the look out there is some serious issues involving two 1% Mc gangs I cannot go into detail but its a good possibility the $$$$ could hit the fan this weekend.


i know which one 1 is whos the other? HA


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

BigGelvis said:


> Anyone staying @ Moody Gardens Hotel? That is where we are staying if we see that much of it.


My brother works @ Moody Gardens. Events like this keeps him employed and puts a little extra change in his pocket to support his wife and teenage daughter.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

There's a small handful of people on this site that belong at Lonestar or any Motorcycle rally for that matter. I don;t see the big deal. Keep your *** inside if you dont like it or put your boat in and go do some meat soaking.

Biggie


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

[email protected] Biggie

It looks like it's just getting started down there...

http://www.galveston.com/strandvideocam/


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool cam! Thanks.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Ventured down 146 this afternoon and there was a bunch of cars dragging trailers with bikes on them. I thought you were supposed to ride a motorcycle not trailer it. Not a real tough bunch.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

100 FATHOMS said:


> Ventured down 146 this afternoon and there was a bunch of cars dragging trailers with bikes on them. I thought you were supposed to ride a motorcycle not trailer it. Not a real tough bunch.


all depends on how far they are coming from. hard to pack luggage for a weekend on just a bike! i know i trailer-ed my bike to sturgis.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> all I can say is all of yall be on the look out there is some serious issues involving two 1% Mc gangs I cannot go into detail but its a good possibility the $$$$ could hit the fan this weekend.


Evidently the peace agreement between the HA's and the B's has fallen through. Should not be a problem for the general public. Not many HA's around here. I would not let it stop me from attending a rally.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> all depends on how far they are coming from. hard to pack luggage for a weekend on just a bike! i know i trailer-ed my bike to sturgis.


thats what riding a bikes all about, take what you can and F the rest.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> thats what riding a bikes all about, take what you can and F the rest.


you are correct you great wise one........

guess im glad people that attend this rally like to shower and change clothes instead of wearing the same chit for 4 days!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

You can roll up 4 days of clothing in your bedroll. As for showers, that's what car washes are for.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> you are correct you great wise one........
> 
> guess im glad people that attend this rally like to shower and change clothes instead of wearing the same chit for 4 days!


thank you,GRASSHOPPER


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

its gettin it now http://www.galveston.com/strandcam/


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I went, I saw, I left. Too much for this ole man. Y'all be safe down there, Guy


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is a link to Galveston cam:

http://www.galveston.com/strandcam/

There are several to choose from. The classic cam refreshes ~10 seconds, the video cam is constant. Not top quality, but it will give you a glimpse of the activities.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

spike404 said:


> Here is a link to Galveston cam:
> 
> http://www.galveston.com/strandcam/
> 
> There are several to choose from. The classic cam refreshes ~10 seconds, the video cam is constant. Not top quality, but it will give you a glimpse of the activities.


got a better link? i cant see no BOOBIES!!:work::headknock:work::headknock:work:


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Drove down to TC this morning to see my mom. Got there about 8:30 and traffic wasn't too bad. Driving back about 1:30 - inbound into Gtown was strong and steady. Mom lives less than a mile from 45 and there was a steady hum all morning.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> got a better link? i cant see no BOOBIES!!:work::headknock:work::headknock:work:


x100000000  hahaha


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> got a better link? i cant see no BOOBIES!!:work::headknock:work::headknock:work:


Try this one it works.
http://www.zgeek.com/forum/gallery/showimage.php?i=55524&c=235


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Wife and I went last night with our friends. Our first time to a bike rally. I had a great time, wife didn't like it too much. She and her friend drank too much Friday night and neither drank more than 1 beer last night. So neither of them would flash boobies...

We saw a couple "skirmishes", one old rough looking biker guy was about to wipe the sidewalk with this young gangster-looking black kid -his friends were all holding him back, old biker guy just standing there, not saying anything, fists balled up, the young guys friends let him go and he kept backing up and looking at them like "why ain't you holding me anymore?!?!?!?!?!?" It was funny..

Little bit later we come up on a fight being broken up, lots of blood flowing from one guys face. They are all still talking **** and pushing, someone hollers "he's got a gun!" We took off down the sidewalk, decided it was time to leave. 

Got stuck on 45 at the Tiki Island exit where a couple on a bike hit a curb at a high rate of speed and killed both.

Was glad I woke up in my bed this morning, alive.





Oh, and I saw many BOOBIES last night!!!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

AcFixer said:


> Wife and I went last night with our friends. Our first time to a bike rally. I had a great time, wife didn't like it too much. She and her friend drank too much Friday night and neither drank more than 1 beer last night. So neither of them would flash boobies...
> 
> We saw a couple "skirmishes", one old rough looking biker guy was about to wipe the sidewalk with this young gangster-looking black kid -his friends were all holding him back, old biker guy just standing there, not saying anything, fists balled up, the young guys friends let him go and he kept backing up and looking at them like "why ain't you holding me anymore?!?!?!?!?!?" It was funny..
> 
> ...


so there was nother crash and 2 people lost their lifes? SAD!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

3 dead so far in wrecks, plenty of I-45 speeders, every 3-5 min., a traffic stop, passing on the far right lanes, booze, a lot of HD's and Crotch Rockets....and plenty of scenery!! 400,000


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> so there was nother crash and 2 people lost their lifes? SAD!!!!


http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/201...otorcycle-crashes-leave-two-dead-one-injured/


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i woulda hated to seen this one > http://galvestondailynews.com/story/270390


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I took Gracie ( The Olde English Bulldog ) down yesterday afternoon in a black biker dress with a rein-stone chopper on the back, she diden't care for the bike noise but like all young ladies loved all the attention ... And free snakes ... There's Nothing like Boobies and a biker Bulldog to put a smile on your face 

MB


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Lotta more black folks than I have EVER seen at the rally. Dont know what to say about that...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

big john o said:


> Lotta more black folks than I have EVER seen at the rally. Dont know what to say about that...


x2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

big john o said:


> Lotta more black folks than I have EVER seen at the rally. Dont know what to say about that...


what is this suppose to mean? black folks can't ride or admire bikes?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

big john o said:


> Lotta more black folks than I have EVER seen at the rally. Dont know what to say about that...


 Interesting that you would mention something like that.... But since you brought it up, I was telling my wife after leaving the rally that BY FAR the nicest bikes out there, as a whole, were the bikes from the black MC groups. We thought they were extrememly nice compared to all the others.......


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

big john o said:


> Lotta more black folks than I have EVER seen at the rally. Dont know what to say about that...


Best bet is to not say a thing: there's always going to be somebody that launches off into a grand conflagration about it..

It does bring up some questions/points/whatever about the changing demographic of that crowd, if nothing else.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been on Saturday the last 5 years in a row and there's always been a very Derverse group there ... Nothing's new or differant. The black bike " owners as a group " have always had the cleanest bikes and dress Better than most in attendance. They have also been very respectful to all. I've herd of a few fights over the years and talk to the cops every time I go but most include all colors. 

I really enjoy everyone there!!!

MB


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Who has some background or history on this rally. Who started it, how did it come about and what years was the first one. I have no memory of this rally from back in my scootin' days. Seems like the kind of thing I'd have loved and would have attended every one of them if I'd known about them.

BTW I got off circs 1998, I think it was. We were havin' just too many problems with the 4-wheelers. When we we got run off the road (luckily there was no curb and we were able to pull safely onto grass or Miss Pam and I would have a serious hitch in our git-a-long if we hadn't gotten killed that is) We decided to quit before we got killed. it got so that we had to ride or trailer for 2 hours or more in any direction to get to a place where it was fairly safe to ride.

We miss it a lot. It was the second most fun out door activity ('ceptin' fer fishin') I ever got involved in. Met some fine folks on dirt road and superslab alike. 

Y'all be safe!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> what is this suppose to mean? black folks can't ride or admire bikes?


Just an observation... never seen it like that before... hard to enjoy yourself when you gotta constantly watch your back... obviously you didnt see what I saw...


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

I enjoyed the ralley, got there at 11 am left around 10p, does anyone know what happened with the 2 bikes that where running from the law on 45 around 10? People whenever 300- 400,000 people get together there are going to be some bad people mixed in, bad people do bad things. the other 99% of the people are just there to have a good time and spending money. my guess is that most of galveston's residents wish they could have this much tourisim every month or even more. I have gone to LSR for 5 years now, and have enjoyed it everytime, even when they did it in december with i freezing cold and raining. The house that i have used for the past 3 years has already been reserved by me for next year.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

big john o said:


> Just an observation... never seen it like that before... hard to enjoy yourself when you gotta constantly watch your back... obviously you didnt see what I saw...


 its people like yourself that make it hard for you to enjoy yourself. just cause theres a black man in the crowd, hes a bad guy? come on. look out black man.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> its people like yourself that make it hard for you to enjoy yourself. just cause theres a black man in the crowd, hes a bad guy? come on. look out black man.


Again its quite obvious you didn't see what i saw. Nuff said.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

big john o said:


> Again its quite obvious you didn't see what i saw. Nuff said.


i've seen it all and i aint scared of no black man. opp's, i sorry, i'm scared of OBAMA, but not cause hes a black man.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> i've seen it all and i aint scared of no black man. opp's, i sorry, i'm scared of OBAMA, but not cause hes a black man.


He's not a black man. hwell:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> He's not a black man. hwell:


my bad:an5:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not either, not my point... my point is I went down one of the food isles and forgot I was at the rally... thought maybe it was kappa weekend because it I looked around and although there were literally thousands of black folks, seemed like I was the only white guy around... not scared, just uncomfortable... I can't be the only one that saw what I saw...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

big john o said:


> I'm not either, not my point... my point is I went down one of the food isles and forgot I was at the rally... thought maybe it was kappa weekend because it I looked around and although there were literally thousands of black folks, seemed like I was the only white guy around... not scared, just uncomfortable... I can't be the only one that saw what I saw...


lil john, heres a pat on the back and a hug:an5:, its gonna be ok.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> lil john, heres a pat on the back and a hug:an5:, its gonna be ok.


LOL...Have you ever met this man. He ain't exactly little.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...Have you ever met this man. He ain't exactly little.


naw, but sounds like he neds a hug, its cool.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

big john o said:


> Lotta more black folks than I have EVER seen at the rally. Dont know what to say about that...


Dumbest statement of the month. For a big guy, your alotta dumb


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

big john o said:


> Just an observation... never seen it like that before... hard to enjoy yourself when you gotta constantly watch your back... obviously you didnt see what I saw...


Enlighten us why don't you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Dumbest statement of the month. For a big guy, your alotta dumb


if hotrod agreed with me, then somethings wrong with your statement big john. hotrod never agrees with me.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think it was meant as a "racist" comment necessarily guys...relax. I get it though...prob would have been better without the "don't know what to say about that" ending to his reply...BUT - He IS correct that the crowd is becoming more and more diverse every year. In the beginning it was predominantly a white biker club/independent rally revolving around Harley/Cruiser type MCs, but QUICKLY gained popularity with ALL motorcycle enthusiasts, of all colors. 

Some people don't like the diversity...some don't care. I think a lot of black people involved in ANY large gathering on Galveston island are still unfortunately stereotyped because of the multitude of problems that happened (year after year) at "Kappa Weekend" (both official and unofficial times). Many businesses and residents would lock up their businesses, houses, and leave the island until it was over...then they'd come home and assess the damages. In a way...it's "their" own fault they are stigmatized this way. 

But having said all that...I think it's cool that the different crowds and cultural groups are having a great time (for the most part) enjoying a motorcycle rally. 

BTW - I think this rally began about 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i understand what big John is saying and i am sure i would have felt the same way.

i think some of you that are suggesting he is racist, are so quick to condemn him for the sake of looking pc, that you are forgetting who occupies the scary "bad part of town" that none of you want your loved ones caught in, if their car is disabled.
it's not being prejudiced, it is being wary of what history has shown us.
those that ignore history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The rally was awesome! I've never been seen it so packed!


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> The rally was awesome! I've never been seen it so packed!


This was by far the hardest time we had finding a parking spot in the years we have been.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> i understand what big John is saying and i am sure i would have felt the same way.
> 
> i think some of you that are suggesting he is racist, are so quick to condemn him for the sake of looking pc, that you are forgetting who occupies the scary "bad part of town" that none of you want your loved ones caught in, if their car is disabled.
> it's not being prejudiced, it is being wary of what history has shown us.
> those that ignore history are doomed to repeat it.


how many post have we seen about that,lol, same as people making an observation of middle east people but in fact it happens, especilly with all this texting, instant messages rallying all the buddies together to meet and do stuff like a hit and haul arse before the cops are called and get there, http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2011/09/flash-mobbery-dallas-black-youths-storm-store-attack-clerk/


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

BigGelvis said:


> This was by far the hardest time we had finding a parking spot in the years we have been.


I was laughing at some of the crazy places people picked to park their $15k bikes. I wish I would've brought a camera!


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> I was laughing at some of the crazy places people picked to park their $15k bikes. I wish I would've brought a camera!


Well you would have got a good laugh at me then. My Bike is one of the biggest "bulkiest" bikes out there. It requires a little more real-estate to maneuver around parking than a lot of others.

Well if you noticed on Harborside Dr. right at the beginning of the vendor area, there is a good size patch of mowed grass area to park. (not sure if it was meant for that or not)
In the middle of this area is a hill that we had to ride over to park behind it as there was no more parking in front or the side of it. I had to make the wife get off and raised the suspension up as high as it would go and made my first attempt at it. I high centered the bike and had to use the front brake only because I needed both feet to back it down the hill. Front tire locked and I dug a trench with it as I tried to keep the 1000lb monster upright!.
I saw what looked to be a better angle of approach and made it over on the second try. We had the back area to our selves and parked so that others could do the same and everyone would have a way out when they need to leave.

We come back to leave and there are 50 bikes parked in every imaginable way and had us blocked in big time! Normally I DO NOT TOUCH another mans Bike! But there was a Ninja that if I could move it up about a foot, I could get out (Well Kinda.........lol) plus, this dude (maybe Chick, don't know), was parked in a way where it was almost impossible for a couple of guys to even get on the bikes! So i don't feel bad about moving it and I was NOT about to wait there all night to leave either!
So I moved the Ninja and I was able to hop the curb and enter the vendor parking lot area. I do not think I was suppose to be riding thru there as I got some funny looks riding thru the First vendor, some trilke convesion shop with some really nice HD trikes!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

When you have a biker event in galveston, it promotes business... when you have an event that promotes a large crowd of black folks, businesses close down to avoid crime... my point, and it is fact.. Nuff said.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

big john o said:


> I'm not either, not my point... my point is I went down one of the food isles and forgot I was at the rally... thought maybe it was kappa weekend because it I looked around and although there were literally thousands of black folks, seemed like I was the only white guy around... not scared, just uncomfortable... I can't be the only one that saw what I saw...


This song's for you ... Enjoy 






*MB*


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

big john o said:


> When you have a biker event in galveston, it promotes business... when you have an event that promotes a large crowd of black folks, businesses close down to avoid crime... my point, and it is fact.. Nuff said.


Well, that's your second "Nuff said" in this thread, unless I missed one.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

big john o said:


> When you have a biker event in galveston, it promotes business... when you have an event that promotes a large crowd of black folks, businesses close down to avoid crime... my point, and it is fact.. Nuff said.


Sir you are correct. rs


----------

